

Why do we get so excited about another Earth? When we cant save this one - subnetvj
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57337178-71/the-sad-self-obsession-surrounding-nasas-kepler-22b-discovery/

======
thebooktocome
What is this, a race to see how many straw men we can defeat in five hundred
words?

Finding another planet in the habitable zone is, if nothing else, a testament
to humanity's technological advancement.

